# what am I ?



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

While at the store looking at another fish one of the workers asked me if I knew what kind of yellow piranha this one was. Labeled yellow piranha. I don't know beats me, but I will ask and see if I can find out. So heres a few pics. Very shy.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

from the large amount of small spots that appears to be p. striolatus, but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

rhomkeeper said:


> from the large amount of small spots that appears to be p. striolatus, but i'm not 100% sure


I would have to agree.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Thank you much gentz. Looks like another fish that will continue to sit there. I think they have had it 3 months now.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nataz said:


> Thank you much gentz. Looks like another fish that will continue to sit there. I think they have had it 3 months now.


why? how much do they want for it? striolatus are such cool piranha, they look all whimpy and afraid but once they settel in the are holy terrors. they look so cool when they get big too


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Rhomkeeper,

They want 120.00 for this one. They sale more reds than any other piranha. They have had wimples for 3-4 months also prices around 100.00 each. The little rhom they ordered for me that I just sold Dippy Eggs was 120.00. I think there suppliers are in florida (wally's). The guy that asked me to see if I could get an ID for them sounded like he wanted to talk me into getting this one rather than what I was asking for Gold spilo. In person the fish looks great thou, but its not a spilo.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

nataz said:


> Rhomkeeper,
> 
> They want 120.00 for this one. They sale more reds than any other piranha. They have had wimples for 3-4 months also prices around 100.00 each. The little rhom they ordered for me that I just sold Dippy Eggs was 120.00. I think there suppliers are in florida (wally's). The guy that asked me to see if I could get an ID for them sounded like he wanted to talk me into getting this one rather than what I was asking for Gold spilo. In person the fish looks great thou, but its not a spilo.


I doubt their supplier for p's is in Florida...they are illegal there.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nataz said:


> Rhomkeeper,
> 
> They want 120.00 for this one. They sale more reds than any other piranha. They have had wimples for 3-4 months also prices around 100.00 each. The little rhom they ordered for me that I just sold Dippy Eggs was 120.00. I think there suppliers are in florida (wally's). The guy that asked me to see if I could get an ID for them sounded like he wanted to talk me into getting this one rather than what I was asking for Gold spilo. In person the fish looks great thou, but its not a spilo.


prices are way too high, you can probably get them for half that price, except for that rhom, if its the one i'm thinking of that was a gold diamond and a pretty nice one at that.

i hope that their supplier isn't in florida, or else some one is in deep sh*t if they get caught

and yes that fish is 100% not a spolio.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I know I have seem wally's on some of there invoice, if p's are not legal in florida than he would have to be there saltwater dist. Yea some of there prices can be high but they do alot of business.
Bad part, they are the only fish store in that area that stocks saltwater and pred fish.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> from the large amount of small spots that appears to be *p. striolatus*, but i'm not 100% sure


I would have to agree.
[/quote]

I agree as well.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> from the large amount of small spots that appears to be *p. striolatus*, but i'm not 100% sure


I would have to agree.
[/quote]

I agree as well.
[/quote]


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd let that striolatus sit there for another month or two and then walk in there and kick him right in the nuts....$60.00. 
After stocking it for 5 or 6 months, he'll jump on it.

I want one of those too. Not enough of them around here so its on my list.


----------

